# my puppy's shedding issue



## brynn82 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 10 1/2 week old puppy (half rotti, not sure the other half). My husband gave her part of his dinner the other day which included onions (I know they are bad for her and told him a few days before the incident, he didn’t listen) needless to say she was sick that night (vomiting, no energy, weak). Took her to the vet who gave her some meds (basically some pepto and a vitamin injection). At the vet she began to shed like mad as soon as we arrived (I thought from the stress) and she is still shedding 3 days later. What is going on? How do I get the shedding to stop? I already gave her a bath and brush her every day.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You should speak to your vet about the shedding if it is abnormal. It could be related to many things including stress.

You also need to be very clear to your husband that onions, grapes and raisins are VERY toxic..they could KILL the puppy.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Also, at 10 weeks old, shedding is quite normal.. pups start to shed their puppy fur around that age and their adult coat slowly starts to come in. My pup was shedding a lot at 11-14 weeks, and then it stopped.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> Also, at 10 weeks old, shedding is quite normal.. pups start to shed their puppy fur around that age and their adult coat slowly starts to come in. My pup was shedding a lot at 11-14 weeks, and then it stopped.


Actually, the adult coat doesnt come in until about 6-8 months, which is when the puppy fur is shed out and the adult fur kept in. 

it is pretty unusual for a 10 week old puppy to be shedding a lot, in any breed. i would def. consult your vet, considering what happened to him earlier.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> Actually, the adult coat doesnt come in until about 6-8 months, which is when the puppy fur is shed out and the adult fur kept in.
> 
> it is pretty unusual for a 10 week old puppy to be shedding a lot, in any breed. i would def. consult your vet, considering what happened to him earlier.


That's very weird.. maybe it's the difference in breeds. I know papillon puppies all go through the "uglies" at around 3 months because that's when their puppy fur goes away and their adult coat starts to grow. At 6-8 months the adult coat finally looks longer (but it's been growing for a while) and the pup stops looking "bare".


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

my golden retriever started shedding when we got her at 10 weeks or so as well in autumn. she was shedding, but i also noticed more fur coming in as well.

it may also have something to do with the seasonal changes because we're approaching spring.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> That's very weird.. maybe it's the difference in breeds. I know papillon puppies all go through the "uglies" at around 3 months because that's when their puppy fur goes away and their adult coat starts to grow. At 6-8 months the adult coat finally looks longer (but it's been growing for a while) and the pup stops looking "bare


I have heard/seen the "uglies" associated with poms and paps, and like breeds. i dont think it is due to the shedding puppy coat. maybe the adult coat starts coming in earlier for these breeds, mixing with the puppy coat, creating all uneven hairs. 

i do know that generally speaking, puppy coats shed out around 8 months (usually by 8 months). when the adult coat starts to come in varies by dog. i used to work with poodles extensively, and it is hell when they turn 6 months, b/c they are constantly matted from puppy fur coming out and adult hair growing. i didnt even think about the "uglies" until you mentioned it, and im not really sure why that happens. the above is just my best guess.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Purplex15 said:


> Actually, the adult coat doesnt come in until about 6-8 months, which is when the puppy fur is shed out and the adult fur kept in.
> 
> it is pretty unusual for a 10 week old puppy to be shedding a lot, in any breed. i would def. consult your vet, considering what happened to him earlier.


so shedding between 6-8 would be a lot of shedding right? my pup is about 7 1/2 months and her shedding is driving me crazy. I brush her with a slicker brush but she just doesn't stop.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea, she shouldn't be shedding that much at that age. Just at least give you vet a call. They will probably ask to see him, but its worth it, and if there is any small problem the sooner you take care of it the better for your pup's health and your wallet.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> That's very weird.. maybe it's the difference in breeds. I know papillon puppies all go through the "uglies" at around 3 months because that's when their puppy fur goes away and their adult coat starts to grow. At 6-8 months the adult coat finally looks longer (but it's been growing for a while) and the pup stops looking "bare".


Tag had the briefest "ugly duckling" period of all my paps. His coat basically became smooth, and his tail like a whip for a few weeks. After awhile he started sprouting fringe on his tail, and got a nice little twizzle at the end that I was tempted to cut off 
Dudes puberty was AWFUL...
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1190/4117299/8613921/116999009.jpg

For the OP, I would certainly call the vet, but the shedding could be due to the vitamin shot as well. I hope she's acting better soon! And I agree--onions are no good for dogs, and could do some serious harm


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh, tell me about it. Cadence looked so bald too! I think I've posted a couple of pictures here before.. Everyone kept calling him a Chihuahua mix! It was so annoying. He was shedding a whole lot when I first brought him back at 11 weeks... and I don't think it was the food the breeder was feeding him because it was Eagle Pack. After he stopped shedding, he just looked so....... bald. 

Cadence looked WORSE than your Dude. Lol. At least Dude had some fur!


----------



## brynn82 (Feb 12, 2010)

her hair has grown back in, and is healthier then it was to begin with. her 'sore' (see other post) is healing as well. 

thank you everyone for your help


----------

